# Tires



## Mr O (Apr 19, 2021)

Good Day

I own a Cruze 1.6 LS Hatchback. I'm residing in South Africa.

Two weeks ago I took a road trip of about 800km. On returning I heard this whoosh sound when driving slowly.
It disappeared and it started, I think so, again past weekend.

I believe that it did not disappear because my radio is always on and could not hear.

I took off the front wheel to check and upon tightening the wheel, the car moves slightly and I heard the sound coming from the back wheel. Any idea what it might be?

Thank you


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Mr O said:


> Good Day
> 
> I own a Cruze 1.6 LS Hatchback. I'm residing in South Africa.
> 
> ...


Probably a wheel bearing, can you post a video of the sound? If you jack up the car and try to shake the wheel from opposite corners, if it's loose that is how you can tell the bearing is bad.


----------

